# Does anyone have the full he will not divide us fiasco by internet historian?



## Tetra (Aug 26, 2021)

Including season 2 and so on
part of it's been nuked and if anyone have it maybe it's best to have an archive somewhere


----------



## Sprate Header (Aug 26, 2021)

He only ever made videos for seasons 1, 3, 4, and 6.

I'd recommend this one though:


----------



## Underperforming (Aug 26, 2021)

Watch the season three video. It shows he skipped the season two cutscene.


----------



## Tetra (Aug 26, 2021)

Sprate Header said:


> He only ever made videos for seasons 1, 3, 4, and 6.
> 
> I'd recommend this one though:





Underperforming said:


> Watch the season three video. It shows he skipped the season two cutscene.



I'm pretty sure theres parts missing
I remember having seen some content that's been taken down


----------



## Sprate Header (Aug 26, 2021)

Tetra said:


> I'm pretty sure theres parts missing
> I remember having seen some content that's been taken down


He included mentions of all the past seasons in The Walking Divided, but he never made individual videos for seasons 2 or 5. There _was _some shitty text-to-speech YouTuber who made a video about season 5, and his video commonly got thrown into HWNDU playlists people made, but last I checked that video was taken down. 

And like @Underperforming said, in the opening of his season 3 video, IH deliberately includes a visual joke where he skips season 2. He also makes mention of season 5 at the end of Liverpool's Closed, but again, he never made a video covering it or season 2.


----------



## Tetra (Aug 26, 2021)

Sprate Header said:


> He included mentions of all the past seasons in The Walking Divided, but he never made individual videos for seasons 2 or 5. There _was _some shitty text-to-speech YouTuber who made a video about season 5, and his video commonly got thrown into HWNDU playlists people made, but last I checked that video was taken down.
> 
> And like @Underperforming said, in the opening of his season 3 video, IH deliberately includes a visual joke where he skips season 2. He also makes mention of season 5 at the end of Liverpool's Closed, but again, he never made a video covering it or season 2.


So which season took place in Albuquerque, nr3 is the capture the flag part


----------



## Absolutego (Aug 26, 2021)

Tetra said:


> So which season took place in Albuquerque, nr3 is the capture the flag part


Season 2, but it wasn't really that entertaining. Similar shenanigans to the first season, then someone shot someone else down the block and the art project came down.


----------



## Tetra (Aug 26, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> Season 2, but it wasn't really that entertaining. Similar shenanigans to the first season, then someone shot someone else down the block and the art project came down.


I do remember someone shooting that's one of the more memorable parts. and youtube doesn't like guns anymore.

so season 2 does exist?

so currently theres 4 videos still active on his channel
season 1, 3(flag one), 4 (the liverpool one) and 5 or 6 (the walking dead parody one)
can we get a tally on which ones active aside from these ones if season 2 does not exist?

Did I dream up the finland hut one aswell or did he never make that one


----------



## Absolutego (Aug 26, 2021)

Tetra said:


> I do remember someone shooting that's one of the more memorable parts.
> 
> so season 2 does exist?
> 
> ...


I have never seen him make a video for season 2 or the finland saga, I just remember what happened because HWNDU was my internet drama alternative while the Farms were down.
He probably didn't make videos because neither of those sagas are particularly entertaining.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Aug 26, 2021)

Tetra said:


> Did I dream up the finland hut one aswell or did he never make that one


No, I remember that one.


----------



## Tetra (Aug 26, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> I have never seen him make a video for season 2 or the finland saga, I just remember what happened because HWNDU was my internet drama alternative while the Farms were down.
> He probably didn't make videos because neither of those sagas are particularly entertaining.


aight, well if its agreed upon they never happened I guess I dreamt it up or watched another video about them. HWNDU was the shit I agree


----------



## kūhaku (Aug 26, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> No, I remember that one.


I think season 5 was only ever just mentioned at the start of season 6, don’t remember a separate video dedicated to it

I am disappointed at IH’s lack of coverage on Punished Jesus, he was the best shitposter there. So much content not included.

One video that I’m sad I didn’t save was the goodbye clip from the ending of season 1 or 2 where all the shitposters got together for one video


----------

